# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Mua vé Máy bay và Mua vé xe Hoàng Long tại 19 Thuốc Bắc HN | ĐT : 043. 8281633

## vubka422@yahoo.com23

*Phòng vé Máy bay và vé Ô tô Hoàng Long* | * TRƯỜNG PHÁT*- *19 Phố Thuốc Bắc - Hà Nội, xin Kính mời Quý Khách truy cập vào* *Website : http://muavexehoanglong.com/* *của chúng tôi, để xem các thông tin nội dung mua vé Máy bay và Mua vé xe Hoàng Long theo yêu cầu của Quý Khách cụ thể như :**· Thông tin Giới thiệu về Đại lý chúng tôi :* http://muavexehoanglong.com/thu-ngo.php *· Thông tin về Tuyến Hà Nội - Hải Phòng - Cát Bà & Khứ hồi :* http://muavexehoanglong.com/dich-vu....i---Dao-Cat-ba *· Thông tin về Gía vé, Chặng, Tuyến Hà nội - Hồ Chí Minh, Vũng Tầu, Cần Thơ, Cà Mau, Gia Lai, Kon Tum, Dăk Lăk :*http://muavexehoanglong.com/tra-cuu-gia-ve.php *· Thông tin về Tổng thời gian đi của từng Chặng và suốt Tuyến :*http://quangbasanpham.vn/u4010/san-p...oang-long.html *· Thông tin về Tư vấn & Hỗ trợ của chúng tôi với Quý Khách :*http://muavexehoanglong.com/lien-he.php *· Thông tin về Bản đồ chỉ dẫn đường đi tới Đại lý của chúng tôi :*http://nu0.upanh.com/b3.s35.d4/fffb1...023540.map.jpg *· Qúy Khách vào Đặt vé Trực tiếp :*http://muavexehoanglong.com/dat-ve.php *· Dịch vụ thuê xe chạy Tuyến Bắc - Nam và các Tỉnh Phía Bắc :*http://muavexehoanglong.com/dich-vu....ch-vu-cho-Thue *• Thông tin về điều kiện đặt vé tại Phòng vé Trường Phát chúng tôi :*http://muavexehoanglong.com/tin-tuc....-xe-Hoang-Long* * Thông tin về Bảng giá cước chuyển Tiền và vận chuyển Hàng hóa :*http://muavexehoanglong.com/tin-tuc....huyen-hang-hoa*Xin trân thành cảm ơn Quý Khách đã sử dụng dịch vụ & Xin Kính chúc Quý Khách Thượng lộ Bình an !Chúng tôi nhận giao vé đến tận tay Quý Khách.**KÍNH CHÀO !**Vũ Đình Hậu*

----------

